# 2nd annual "I took down Mike Wise" at the Gate!!



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey Kids,

For this Sunday's club race we are going to add alittle fun 
It's going to be our 2nd annual "I took down Mike Wise" race!!!

We have some extra plaques we can reuse and add some fun to the day 

As always we'll have good food, good racing, good friends, and Mike Wise!!

See everyone Sunday!!




P.S. If you're looking for some practice this friday from noon to 10pm we will be open!


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

sg1 said:


> Hey Kids,
> 
> For this Sunday's club race we are going to add alittle fun
> It's going to be our 2nd annual "I took down Mike Wise" race!!!
> ...


Fantastic!


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Mike Peterson said:


> Fantastic!


 Mike, you need to go practice on Friday. If Adam comes, he will beat me and you, his car was fast. If Julie does not work we will be there.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

mrbighead said:


> Mike, you need to go practice on Friday. If Adam comes, he will beat me and you, his car was fast. If Julie does not work we will be there.


I got something for him....and ALL OF YOU!
see you Sunday!

:wave:


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Mike Peterson said:


> I got something for him....and ALL OF YOU!
> see you Sunday!
> 
> :wave:


No cheating Mikey. My weekend plans totally changed, so I may be there Sunday now.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

sg1 said:


> Hey Kids,
> 
> For this Sunday's club race we are going to add alittle fun
> It's going to be our 2nd annual "I took down Mike Wise" race!!!
> ...


In:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Adam B said:


> No cheating Mikey. My weekend plans totally changed, so I may be there Sunday now.


Cheating? um, I was not the one passing people midway down straight last week......HA!

I did however build up a new motor just for the sedan....

and I need to do one for the 1/12th.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Mike Peterson said:


> Cheating? um, I was not the one passing people midway down straight last week......HA!
> 
> I did however build up a new motor just for the sedan....
> 
> and I need to do one for the 1/12th.



I thought your 1/12 motor was good..............


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

sg1 said:


> I thought your 1/12 motor was good..............


yep it was, for holding down all the loose paperwork at my desk.....:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Mike Peterson said:


> yep it was, for holding down all the loose paperwork at my desk.....:thumbsup:


I think all you needed was a pair of "F" brushes and a red spring.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

sg1 said:


> I think all you needed was a pair of "F" brushes and a red spring.


and the herm's com lathe....untill he dropped it


----------



## little will (Jul 8, 2009)

hmmm i might see if kelso wants to go to this, have another motor for 17.5 i want to test


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

little will said:


> hmmm i might see if kelso wants to go to this, have another motor for 17.5 i want to test


The Gate is the place for "testing".....


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

sg1 said:


> The Gate is the place for "testing".....


what time does "cup check" and "Singlet Fitting" start?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Mike Peterson said:


> what time does "cup check" and "Singlet Fitting" start?


I think folks will be there about 8:30


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Not gonna make.

Update.... It's a possibility now.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Adam B said:


> Not gonna make.


Damn.




Adam B said:


> Update.... It's a possibility now.


Update.... good.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Great time at the Gate. Congrats to all the winners, and all that were able to "take down Mike Wise"


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Thanks to all who came out!

7 heats in all, great food, great racing, and great A/C 

The results are at the track, I'll pick them up and get them posted for all to see!!


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

How awesome is it that Adam went from not making it down to taking the main. Good choice id say!


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Lessen said:


> How awesome is it that Adam went from not making it down to taking the main. Good choice id say!


I was just able to cash in on Mike messing with a new motor. But really he, Joe K, and I were pretty close. For whatever reason I just put together good runs for once. Maybe my wife and kids being near by was good luck...hope not.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Adam B said:


> I was just able to cash in on Mike messing with a new motor. But really he, Joe K, and I were pretty close. For whatever reason I just put together good runs for once. Maybe my wife and kids being near by was good luck...hope not.


I thought it was me that rubbed off on you............


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

sg1 said:


> I thought it was me that rubbed off on you............


Cue Carbonjoe...


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

sg1 said:


> I thought it was me that rubbed off on you............


that also, but the crusty residue it left was pretty nasty.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Results!!!!*

VTA
1. Zach Schuttenberg
2. Tom Neaca
3. Mel Parsons

WGT
1. Steve Schuttenberg
2. Stuart Patrick
3. Brian Wedge

TC 17.5
1. Adam Bucholtz
2. Joe Klaboowski
3. Chuck Smith

6. Mike Wise

TC 13.5
1. Mike Wise
2. Joe Klaboowski
3. Adam Bucholtz

F1
1. Stuart Patrick
2. Jow Klaboowski
3. Ron Mick

1/12 17.5 "B"
1. Tony Williams
2. Mel Parsons
3. Brian Wedge

1/12 17.5 "A"
1. Wayne Gerber
2. Joe Klaboowski
3. Mike Wise


Thanks all for coming out and supporting NORCAR at the Gate!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*A few pics *

Look at these cute fellas...


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*A few more pics *

More handsome racers....


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

sweet, Mel is on the podium. nice...


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Some of those guys need to learn how to hold their plaques correctly. Especially that guy in the Grand Slam shirt. At least he took down Mike Wise. Twice!


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> Some of those guys need to learn how to hold their plaques correctly. Especially that guy in the Grand Slam shirt. At least he took down Mike Wise. Twice!


At least everybody's holding their car right-side up. Too bad for you he wasn't experimenting with superstock motors


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Had fun at the race!

Good racing and wrenching all day long.

Car was dialed for the main - car just felt like kicking the tire / hub completely off the car. For a second as I looked down at my car just in front of me I thought I was flying a helicopter since it was spinning through the air.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

clarkwhoracing said:


> Had fun at the race!
> 
> Good racing and wrenching all day long.
> 
> Car was dialed for the main - car just felt like kicking the tire / hub completely off the car. For a second as I looked down at my car just in front of me I thought I was flying a helicopter since it was spinning through the air.


That car was in such a flat spin, goose and maverick would of ejected.


----------

